# Question about the origins of the checkboard pattern paint scheme



## Ra'Kaan (Feb 17, 2012)

Greetings,

This is my first post on these forums. 

I see many photos of WWII era aircraft and many of them from all around the world use checker patterned paint schemes.

I am hoping someone here may have some history on why they started using checkerboard patterns on WWII Warbirds.

About the only thing I have learned from googling is the colors were unit designators, but I am curious to know more history about the reasons why this became popular.

Is there something about checker patterns that make them more visable in the air at greater distances? etc etc?

Thanks!

Ra'Kaan


----------



## evangilder (Feb 17, 2012)

There are actually some checkerboard schemes on some WWI aircraft as well. If I could fathom a guess, I would think it would be one of the easier things to replicate on multiple aircraft and the symmetry of it is pleasing to the eye. If you have 25, 30 or more aircraft in a squadron and you want them to all have the same scheme, checkerboard is an easier way to go than some other schemes.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 18, 2012)

checkerbpard schemes have been used since WWI as both individual and unit ID markings for both Central Power Allied(WWI) and Axis Allied (WWII) aircraft.

It can be an aid in quick recognition (friend or foe) as well as a personal "thing"...

In my opinion, the Germans had the best (and most colorful) checkerboard motifs of any aircraft during WWI, and have never been equalled since.

And welcome to the forums!


----------

